# Weaning



## roxy25

I can't wait to come by and see them !


----------



## cbrand

I let the bitch decide. Sabrina nursed her puppies until the day they left. Gracy had had enough by 6 weeks.


----------



## whitepoodles

deciding when puppies should be weaned depends largely on the number of puppies a female produces. If she has 8 strong nipples and plenty of milk for 6 puppies than weaning should be started later than the norm.. However if you see that your bitch has for i.e. 8 nipples and has 8 to more puppies than weaning should start at 3-3.5 weeks of age when the pups are on their feet and can lap and drink. They should be having gruel which consists of pulverized dog kibble and some goat milk for starters and the consistency should be very soupy. As they graduate and start getting their little LOL shark teetch they should be getting mashed food. I usually soak my kibble with a ton of water a day before and put in fridge. In the am. the kibble is totally soft and I heat it in the microwave ad a bit of goat milk and mash the food giving it to the pups. As they develop their deciduous teeth (primary teeth) and can break up the kibble and chew and swallow then you put a bit of water and let them exercise their teeth and jaws so that built some muscle and strength to the foreface. Before you start weaning your puppies you will have to deworm both them and the mom.
I use Strongid-T three times 10 days apart to deworm my puppies even if I do not see any evidence of parasites, I still do not take a chance. 
My formula for deworming puppies is as follows:
I weigh each puppy in ounces. I divide the puppies (ounces) weight by 16 and then multiply it by 0.05 this is the amount in ml/cc that you give to each pup when you deworm them. At the same time you need to also deworm the mom. Then you start to wean. Purchase yoursel from your vet or the nearest pharmacy a 1cc/ml syringe (no needle) and this is what you will use in order to aspirate the Strongid-T liquid that will deworm your pups. It is an excellent dewormer and very safe. They use it for horses to, but Alas not in the same quantity measures, LOL
Good luck.


----------



## partial2poodles

I used my blender/food processer and I ground enough to fill a coffee can with. I also had a large container of Esbilac puppy formula. I don't pre-mix and then refrigerate. I make it fresh several times a day. I like to use small HEAVY shallow dishes rather than one of those puppy pans with the thing in the middle. 2-3 puppies per dish. My last litter was done nursing at 3 1/2 weeks. They had no more desire and the mom seemed fine with it. I felt it was wayyyy to early, but it actually worked itself out naturally and with no problems.


----------



## whitepoodles

Many a times some bitches will tell their own puppies (by growling) when to stop nursing on them. Most however start the weaning process at 3.5-4 weeks of age. I had large litters before when the pups literally fell LOLOL into the bitch's bowl of food and started lapping and trying to eat from her bowl when they were only 2.5-3 weeks old.. This is how I know that a large litter has to be started on weaning. It is very individual and there is no way of right or wrong really. Whatever works works.


----------



## Noriko Poodles

Ora,

Thank you for the great information and advice!

Noriko
Noriko Poodles - home


----------



## whitepoodles

You are welcome Noriko, anytime.
O


----------

